# Make up help



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

My uncle used to do make up for casualty simulation, like cuts and burns and stuff. 
he hasnt done it for ages though so he gave me some of he's greasepaint make up and fake blood. 
but because he hadnt done it for a while he forgot how to do the make up properly so i was wondering if you could help me out with any how to's on how tro use it ?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool, what kind of injury are you looking to do?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

like a cut across arm/wrist/throat.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

my suggestion would be to get the make-up dvd that bodybagging has... It is a very helpful dvd.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

link ?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5744


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I know ScareShack bought the dvd and now he's a make-up fanatic  and he's gettin better every try... and your most welcome


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, this is how I do a real fast cut.............

First stipple alittle purple on and blend
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/home010.jpg
Add some yellow in the center and blend
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/kaylas5b-day036.jpg
Add some red for the cut
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/kaylas5b-day038.jpg
for a deep cut add alittle blk in the center of red, add alittle white around the red to make it stand out and blend, add your blood.....ta da.
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/kaylas5b-day043.jpg
Finished photo
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/home030.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job Play.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks, just a quick 2 min. cut, its not hard you just have to figure out what you want and go for it, the biggest thing I see is not blending the makeup,and overdoing it with the blood, less is better.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I absolutely agree. Those two things are the number one challenege to overcome with beginners.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats why I posted the pics, I hope its ok with the mod. wish we had a makeup how to on here, what do you think?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This is pretty free flowing, so just post another post in this section with a how-to.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow thanx for the how to im going to postr my first try now


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love that book. It's one of my "Bibles."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job! Do you act often? My avatar is me, also.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Stage make-up is great and often under-rated. I adore it as I have been on stage for 30+ years! Decided to try to go professional with acting startinmg from last year. 

For close-up I'm just getting into film make-up. I've contracted a couple make-up films late last year and am hoping that some come through this year as well.

I keep promising a how-to, but I haven't done it yet.  I used latex to outline the "rip" on my real cheek and then rubbed and lifted it as if it was torn away. The flap is a half circle of latex that has the round end torn and ripped with my fingers before attaching it. Sometimes the simplist things make the best effect. For instance, I put latex over my left eye and then used crushed cornflakes over my eye and partway down the cheek. The nose is puttied and slit across the bridge where I made the ends face away from each other.

I recently found a better and much faster way of making a non-toxic convincing film blood- chocolate syrup and red food coloring. It doesn't look pink on film and dries to a nice consistancy, making drips freeze in place.

Some other make-up touches and voila! Me as a zombie on film! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Me without make-up









Another zombie I was contracted to do, but needed to make "G" rated.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Zombie Cheesecake.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Another way to do cuts if I may add My 2 cents is:
Take a plastic coffee can lid and pour some flesh tone latex on the lid the size of the cut you want. Wait for it to set-up then put a dab of baby powder on it add peal it off the lid. Now you can put a crease in it or you can sew stiches in it or safety pins or what ever you want. dont power the back side. Then lay it on your face , arm where ever and stipple the extra flesh latex around it. then add the coloring. If you have alot of hair on your arms you may want to shave the area first or "OOCH" its like a band-aide when you take it off. Hope this has Helped.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

All good tips Blinky. I've used that technique often myself.


----------

